# Bengal and Abyssinian breeder shut down (Vermont)



## ospunkyo

My sister-in-law sent me this notice about a breeder in Vermont who is being shut down - the house has been condemned and all the cats need homes. A vet in the area is trying to find people to adopt the cats, as the shelters are at full capacity, and the alternative is to have them all euthanized.

If anyone is interested in a Bengal or Abyssinian cat, or knows someone who is, please pass on this message and contact Dr. LeGallais (email and phone number below).

Thank you!
ospunkyo


*Eastwood Animal Clinic, Dr. Bruce LeGallais

Email: [email protected] 
Phone: 802-773-7711*

My name is Dr. Bruce LeGallais. I am a veterinarian working in a small animal practice in Central Vermont. A client of mine, 4 or 5 years ago, attempted to become an exotic cat breeder (specifically Bengals and Abyssinians). Unfortunately she has bred a great number of cats but was unable to part with any of the litters. As a consequence she has become a hoarder and potentially has 100 to 150 cats in her house. Although this woman is very nice she obviously has some problems and is finally seeking some medical treatment. Therefore she can no longer care for her cats. The humane societies in Vermont are at full capacity at this time and no one can seem to help out with this problem. 

I am volunteering my time and resources to help find her cats homes. If not, they will all have to be euthanized. I personally will be going into the house to select out the healthy individuals and make sure they are up to date on their vaccines. 

This is a very unfortunate situation but hopefully with some good old Yankee Ingenuity (I am Canadian) some of these cats can be adopted out to good and loving homes. The house they are currently living in has been condemned by the Dept. of Health. 

In conclusion, I am seeking help in finding an alternative to euthanizing young, healthy cats of an unfortunate circumstance. If anyone is interested or can help me find homes please e-mail me back at [email protected]. 

Thank-you for your time and consideration, Dr. Bruce


----------



## debo

Well I just emailed him. My husband wants a Bengal kitten in the worst way. Now that we have had Gracie the past three weeks and I have totally fallen in love with her I am ready for another. So keep your fingers crossed. I'll keep you posted.
Debs


----------



## xilt

*Bengal & Aby rescue in central Vermont*

Please do not call the vet practice. The phone lines are clogged and interfering with the practice for regular clients. Please see the notice below.

* * * * * * * * * *

Hi all.

Thank you for your overwhelming response to assist in various ways with this rescue. I have been asked to outline what is the current plan to handle this situation.

First, and most important, please DO NOT call the vet's office any more. While they appreciate the interest in adopting, fostering, assisting, etc., we have now clogged their phone system so only 1 in 10 calls coming in actually is dealing with their veterinary business. Their regular clients are having a really hard time making contact. As much as they appreciate the support, it is becoming a problem for their office.

INFORMATION ON THE CATS: I am hoping to have a status, and list of available cats with some information on age, color, sex, health, etc., by sometime on Wednesday or Thursday. As soon as this information is received, it will be made available. Please be patient.

FOR THOSE INTERESTED IN ADOPTING DIRECTLY: We have identified an adoption screening coordinator, Linda Gray. If you are interested in adopting one of the cats in this rescue, please email her directly at [email protected], and include in the subject line "VT aby/bengal rescue - adopter". Linda will send you the questionnaire necessary to begin the screening process. Please return the questionnaire to her upon completion.

FOR THOSE INTERESTED IN FOSTERING: Donna Gonyea has agreed to act as our screening coordinator for potential foster homes/placements. If you are interested in fostering any of these cats, please email her directly at [email protected], and include in the subject line "VT aby/bengal rescue - foster". Donna will send you the necessary foster documents to begin the screening process. Please return the questionnaire to her upon completion.

TRANSPORT INFORMATION: Specific information regarding transports and transport needs, to adopters and fosters, will be coming in the near future.

Again, thank you for your interest, support, patience and cooperation in dealing with this situation.

Sal Vitale
Mid-Atlantic Coordinator, Bengal Rescue Network
www.geocities.com/anateagbengal/AB_rescues.htm
List Owner, Bengal Cat Rescue
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/bengalcatrescue/
Bengal Rescue Network Website
www.geocities.com/bengalrescue
MA Region, TICA Rescue Committee


----------

